# Rent Motorhomes



## Rolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi wonder if it rent a motorhome to drive Sydney to Perth, any good rental company?Thanks in advance


----------



## Bernard123 (Mar 11, 2019)

Big trip! what about buying one. Many people get out of Australia in Darwin, there is a lot of choice. A couple of days before they depart you can strike some good deals. Have a good trip.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

This sounds awesome. How'd you end up going? Did you make the drive?


----------



## Saule (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi,
We are looking for options to rent a scooter. May somebody give advice or recomendation?


----------

